# 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ???



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

Are both of these motors similar? Are they the same bottom? Or are they totaly different?


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (jimk75)*

the 2.8 30v is totally different from the vr6...


----------



## Mario Maverick (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (jimk75)*

Jimk,
These are both different engines. The VR6 engine is a transverse or side by side motor while the Audi V6 is a traditional up and down engine. They don't share any components as far as I know.
The VR6 is great because of its packaging...VW can fit the 6 cylinder in the engine bay of a 4 cylinder but you couldn't do this with the Audi engine.
I just picked up an 98 A4 2.8 V6 30v. and had it for a month and generally its a fine engine. Nice torque on the bottom and broad powerband but its not as lively as the VR6. 
My 95 Passat VR6 lacks a little of the bottom end torque of the A4 but the engine loves to be revved to the redline...that cam kicks in around 3000 and pulls nicely. 
Your newer VR6 has better torque than mine with max torque coming in around 3200rpms instead of mine at 4200rpms.


----------



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (Mario Maverick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jimk,
These are both different engines. The VR6 engine is a transverse or side by side motor while the Audi V6 is a traditional up and down engine.  They don't share any components as far as I know.
The VR6 is great because of its packaging...VW can fit the 6 cylinder in the engine bay of a 4 cylinder but you couldn't do this with the Audi engine.
I just picked up an 98 A4 2.8 V6 30v. and had it for a month and generally its a fine engine. Nice torque on the bottom and broad powerband but its not as lively as the VR6. 
My 95 Passat VR6 lacks a little of the bottom end torque of the A4 but the engine loves to be revved to the redline...that cam kicks in around 3000 and pulls nicely. 
Your newer VR6 has better torque than mine with max torque coming in around 3200rpms instead of mine at 4200rpms.[HR][/HR]​Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mario Maverick (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (jimk75)*

No Problemo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6JettaFUN (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (Mario Maverick)*

The VR6's main difference from the V6 lies in the cylender layout. It's not quite a V6 and it's not quite an inline six. It kind of looks like someone took an inline six and sqeezed the cylenders together. The result is that the cylenders are staggered. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## davedude (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (Mario Maverick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No Problemo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Mario, wouldn't that be no problema!?. I'm not fluent in Spanish but Ithink that's ehat it'd be. Oh well, Just B.S.ing to keep this forum going. Peace


----------



## Mario Maverick (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (davedude)*

Nice to bust chops down in Baton Rouge. Keep this forum alive.
Later dave.


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (VR6JettaFUN)*

Isn't the VR6 a 15 degree V as opposed to the 90 degrees on the 2.8?
Also the W12 is two VR6s side by side, making 4 banks of 3, correct? Or is it the hot-dog way with 2 banks of 6?


[Modified by Andrman, 9:38 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: 2.8 V6 vs 2.8 VR6 ??? (Andrman)*

Correct. But think of the VR6 as an inline 6 with splayed cylinders, allowing the whole pakage to be shorter. The VR6 has 6 individual crankshaft throws like on inline 6, has the same firing order as most inline 6s.
The 30v, is a true V6, with two banks of 3 cylinders and two heads. It uses balance shafts to quell the nasty vibrations that comes with the V6 design. 
I have one of each engine, like them both, but the VR6 sounds better








Chris
02 GLX - Ink Blue
98 GTI VR6 - Cool White


[Modified by VeeReihenmotor6, 10:56 PM 3-12-2002]


----------

